# ideas needed to fill jars and bottles and labels name



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Children's Tears


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Anything from Macbeth:
In the poison'd entrails throw.--
Toad, that under cold stone,
Days and nights has thirty-one
Swelter'd venom sleeping got,
Fillet of a fenny snake,
Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,--
Scale of dragon, tooth of wolf,
Witch's mummy, maw and gulf
Of the ravin'd salt-sea shark,
Root of hemlock digg'd i' the dark,
Gall of goat, and slips of yew
Sliver'd in the moon's eclipse,
Nose of Turk, and Tartar's lips,
Finger of birth-strangl'd babe
Ditch-deliver'd by a drab,--
Add thereto a tiger's chaudron,


Also, fairy skeletons (tiny skeletons with or without wings), Dragon's blood, slugs, leeches, bezoars, virgins tears or blood, vampire teeth or werewolf teeth/claws


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

fairy dust can just be glitter. worms, they now have gummy worms that look like real worms. they have gummy eyes and gummy brains. theres also these weird looking mushrooms my daughter refers to as looking like brains. see if you can make bat wings out of cut and bent clothes hangers and glued on black pantyhose material. ghosts can be made from cheesecloth and homemade paste [flour and water]. there's recipes for homemade blood [look up in google]. find some dead butterflies and you can use them. spider, frogs, and lizards should be easy to find in $ stores. pumpkin seeds you can buy like sunflower seeds unless you still have a pumpkin around from halloween. you can find recipes in google on how to dry them. you can use an apple cut up in the shape of a head for your shrunken head. lots of people make apple head dolls. go to a craft store or walmart and see if they have any beeds in the shape of bones. i got some beads that are skeleton heads. frenchy could possibly help you with translations. sheepies 666 has some good ideas for labels there. noodles called bloodworms.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

. . . . . . . . 

*cough* 

Pickled Pets / Preserved Specimens


. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> fairy dust can just be glitter. worms, they now have gummy worms that look like real worms. they have gummy eyes and gummy brains. theres also these weird looking mushrooms my daughter refers to as looking like brains. see if you can make bat wings out of cut and bent clothes hangers and glued on black pantyhose material. ghosts can be made from cheesecloth and homemade paste [flour and water]. there's recipes for homemade blood [look up in google]. find some dead butterflies and you can use them. spider, frogs, and lizards should be easy to find in $ stores. pumpkin seeds you can buy like sunflower seeds unless you still have a pumpkin around from halloween. you can find recipes in google on how to dry them. you can use an apple cut up in the shape of a head for your shrunken head. lots of people make apple head dolls. go to a craft store or walmart and see if they have any beeds in the shape of bones. i got some beads that are skeleton heads. frenchy could possibly help you with translations. sheepies 666 has some good ideas for labels there. noodles called bloodworms.


hallorenescene , thanks for all the help but i have aleready all that i mentioned in my initial post to make those bottles ,i am not missing the ingredients , i have fake worms used for fish lures , fake fishes used as fishing lures they look like sardines , i have bat wings , frogs , snakes , mushrooms , etc all those i have i also have the shrunken heads 

only thing i am puzzled is how to make fire in a bottle for dragons breath , is their a small enough fake flame lamp that exsist that could fit in a jar ? 

sheepies666 their really cool thanks for the suggestions 

Bubbels , that children tears is awsome , will defenatly use that ....i am very kid friendly haunt and display so that is a great idea ...

UnOrthodOx , i'll have to see what kind of pickled pets i can do  , their is alot of squirels here hehehehe


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i love making new potion bottles & jars every year. I had a jar with toads breath this year - I used wisps of green spiderweb - you could use red/orange spiderweb for dragons breath.

I also squeezed a small rubber skeleton into an old JD bottle & filled it with water & made a lable 'shrinking potion' - just poured the water out at the end of halloween & can refill it next time.

i also had a packet of rubber worms & did the same with them - on the label i had 'pickled bloodsuckers'

i had 'mummy dust' (used cigarette ash!) & 'graveyard dirt' (compost)


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL, I don't know why I didn't think of toad's breath (okay, frog's breath) and mummy dust - I have those labels on my potion bottles...d'oh! 

I also have Wolfsbane, Deadly Nightshade and pickled spiders.

I'll try to think of more stuff tonight. 

Cat's paws could work too, now that I think about it, or their tails or eyes. And lizard tails or lizard's gizzards (which is always fun for kids to say), powdered ogre horns (or any other monster you want to sub in) and magic beans.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i have pheonix feathers - red & gold/yellow feathers

unicorn tail - a few strands cut from a long white wig

fairy tears - silver glitter in water

love potion - water coloured with the inside of a pink highlighter pen

mummy nails/ trolls teeth - dried pine cone broken up


- ha! now that they are all away till next time I can't remember what half of them are!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, witch, i love your pics.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> wow, witch, i love your pics.


thanks hallo - I'm still saving jars now for next time - it's never too early to start


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow witchiepoo your on a roll  great ideas thank you , love your pic.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> wow witchiepoo your on a roll  great ideas thank you , love your pic.


thanks - the potions are some of my favourite decorations - I plan to have loads more!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i would love to make really neat labels in color , i dont remember who on this forum made some but they wore just amazing , any program suggestions i can use to make these that might have templates and be easy to use ? or use our own images ? programs that a free on the internet or a really good program thats worth spending the $ to make some ...

i also like the black and white labels that are aged with tea , both are very diffrent style .


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

coffin nails
corpse powder
troll skin
foxglove
tomb dust
dragon's blood
serpent scale [sound more sinister than snake scales]
moonlight

if I think of anything else, I'll post it


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

photoshop works best for me, i have gotten pretty good with it i guess. 
you have any ones you like the best "witch from canada" ? i could try and make you one, if you like?
great idea by the way


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is a list of ideas others forum members shared with me earlier in the year. Some I do not have ideas of what to put in the bottle but figured I might just use dark bottles that you can't see in anyway. 

Troll fingernails - dried pine cone bits
Fairy tears - pink highlighter ink with glitter
Frog’s breath - wisps of green spider web
Deadly Nightshade - berries
Eye of Newt - berries or whole black peppercorns
Graveyard dirt - dirt
Ashes of Vampire - cigarette or fire ashes
Ground fairy wings - flour
Moon dust - flour with silver glitter
Charcoaled slugs - burnt potato wedges
Love potion - red or pink liquid
Unicorn tail - long wig strands
Pheonix feathers - red and gold feathers
Clairvoyance Potion
Witch Hazel
Cod Liver Oil
Toad’s Wart
Snake Oil - cooking oil
Ogre Nose Hair - Wig hair
Dragon Blood - green highlighter
Truth Serum
Nightmare Larvae - beans
Dead Man’s Fat - Crisco
Eye of Goblin - Pimiento stuffed olives
Liver of Salamander - Tumeric pellets
Swamp Water - Dirty Water
Pasturized Werewolf Milk - white liquid
Snake Scales - Fennel seed
Vampire Blood - corn syrup & red food coloring


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

halloween princess those are great thank you  

Mr Frost i will pm you this coming week about that photoshop offer  thanks


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is the cabinet labeled "Poisons" at the Pharmacy museum in Guthrie Oklahoma.


----------



## Aquayne (Aug 28, 2008)

To make Dragon Fire put a string of red twinkle lights in a jar filled with red/orange celephane.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for reviving this thread. I got lots of new ideas.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the ideas guys! I am also going to be making some potion bottles and was a bit at a loss for what to put in them.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Gargoyle Sweat ('clean' gravel)
Orc Phlegm (Homemade slime dyed green)
Ashes of Bad ToT (ash from a fireplace/pit/grill)
Hallowed Ground (dirt with a few leaves thrown in)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

What do you call a jar filled with snakes and a jar with small frogs?


----------



## ckenyon1964 (Apr 29, 2009)

Aquayne said:


> To make Dragon Fire put a string of red twinkle lights in a jar filled with red/orange celephane.


You could also use one of those fake battery operated tea lights that come six in a pack, then surround it with the cellophane. This way you don't have to worry about plugging anything in, and the bulb of the tea light is shaped like a flame anyway.


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Love Manor*

Love Manor without a doubt, has some of the best free labels.

http://lovemanor.com/blog/archives/29

Just Google "Love Manor" "label" and look for images. You'll love the samples you find.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

one of my favorite 
http://aranamuerta.com/2009/08/29/labels

and all the props she builds are fantastic


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

lots fo great ideas!


----------

